# Science Diet and plastic.....



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

um, wow. i have no words.....:afraid:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This makes me sick!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Great. In the future when we all have robot dogs, this plastic kibble will be perfect! For picky eaters, just add a little warm motor oil.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

ummm... That's like the worst news article I've ever read. Even worse than Yahoo Sports.

Where is the link to the patent? Or link to any evidence of carcinogenic plastics?


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I did a google search..... Plastic Coated Pet Food Kibble?

The patent says the kibble is coated with a "rapidly dissolving" "polyethylene polymer" 

Yuck!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I just heard from a Friend yesterday who was talking to a Hills rep. Apparently, Hills will be 'aggressively pursuing' anybody spreading a rumour of Science Diet including 'plastic' in their food ingredients.

So the following advice may be a good route to follow....



kukukachoo said:


> um, wow. i have no words.....:afraid:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I wouldn't feed Science Diet to a stuffed dog, or a plastic one for that matter, but of course that's just my opinion.:aetsch:


----------

